# Ss report 12-8 foggy!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went up Kickapoo this morning to get a read on the crappie bite. It was better than yesterday but nowhere as good as last week.
The fog made it spooky on the water and once as I was headed for a spot that is usually good I got right up to it and saw a boat in it, turned to leave and someone hollered out, it was Mattsfishn and I could not even tell from 25 feet away. I think he and his partner did a little better than I did, I ended the morning with 12 keepers, and caught a lot of undersized fish.
SS


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey SS I was there yesterday and it was really slow.Do you think that the fishing will get any better in days to come? I got spoiled catching slabs.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe this thread proves that we need to create another level to describe fishermen.
You and Mattsfishn have risen above "avid".
Glad you guys went and reported back to us below avid fishermen.
You mentioned yesterday the water was still on the muddy side. I had not realized until I checked the logs but in the last 7 days we have averaged 1.6" of rain over the entire four county area. Thats why they opened the twelfth gate again. The lake is once again 8" over full. Looks like the start of one of those winters that the loggers hate.

BTW Virgil and Jerry said hey.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LD, I was there yesterday too, and it was a tough day to catch a crappie! That great action for the last few weeks spoiled me too. 
Today was not much better, but it was better. That makes me think the muddy water has slowed them down, and I am still seeing a lot of fish on sonar where I was catching crappie. 
I talked to Mattsfishin and he said that an old crappie fisherman was doing pretty good moving around and had caught quite a few, Matt and his partner were doing better than I was, I was moving around a lot even when I caught fish looking for a place where I could take trips and stand a good chance of putting someone on fish.
The real crapppie pros can dig them out even on tough days and I am trying to learn by watching and asking, but some of their skill is just something that time spent crappie fishing can build.
So, I don't know, I sure am hoping it will bounce back before long. 
In the very near future the white bass will take center stage for a while spawning, the crappie seem to spawn off and on through spring, while the white bass get it done quick.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam, the water today seemed to be backed up in the creek from the lake, very high water level, but not much current. Places i have marked on GPS where it usually is 23 to 25' was more like 27' today.
The water hyacinths were backed up in the creek too, not ones that are green from the creek, but the but* ugly ones that have been floating around since the high water a month ago. When i started this morning they were up by Broken arrow, when i left they were just inside the creek mouth, across from the blue house at triple creek.
Tell Jerry and Virgil hello for me, we really enjoyed fishing with them, and they got in on the great bite!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

SS were you fishing by yourself yesterday? Just trying to remember who i saw on the creek yesterday in ase i see yall again i can introduce myself.I think i know who Mattfishig is.Wish we had some 2cool stickers to put on our boats so we could identify fellow 2colers


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

a dozen crappie is alot better than the 8 hours I worked today!!! Another cold snap looks like it is time to find the big blues !!! good report SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LD, I was with my son, Lee, who is my deck hand yesterday. Were you in a john boat? i have a 19' CC Red-Fin that is red and white.
Dbullard I am waiting on a little calmer weather wind wise to go out on the main lake and try for those big girls, it is time!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

SS yes i was in a bass tracker with a tiller handle motor.Hope the weather holds up for tomorrow so i can get back out there i got this itching to see that bobber sink into the water


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Loy good to hear your back in action. Do you think the creek rising that quick slowed the bite down? Did you work any laydowns or did you stick to the open water?? Thanks for the report.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FA, I tried the usual holes I fish and the ones next to the bank I see the crappie pros fish, I caught fish in most spots they were mostly small ones.
LD, the weather man says it's going to be nasty out today. If you go give us a report. Next time you see me, stop by and visit.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> I believe this thread proves that we need to create another level to describe fishermen.
> You and Mattsfishn have risen above "avid".
> Glad you guys went and reported back to us below avid fishermen.
> You mentioned yesterday the water was still on the muddy side. I had not realized until I checked the logs but in the last 7 days we have averaged 1.6" of rain over the entire four county area. Thats why they opened the twelfth gate again. The lake is once again 8" over full. Looks like the start of one of those winters that the loggers hate.
> ...


SB, lets see if we can have a new section on the board called Above and beyond the avid fisherman, one good thing when I go out with SS, he is my kinda of guide, he likes to go catching, in the water early and then out with a quick mess of fish.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SS that fog was really bad yesterday and did not clear up all day. There was an older guy really catching fish. Every where he moved to he would catch fish. Really nice guy to talk to and he had a lot of good information to share. We ended up with almost 30 good ones and a few the older guy gave us. We did catch a lot of small throw backs and I let one go that kinda upset me a little but next time I will use a net. Yesterday was the first time I had been to Kickapoo since I was a kid and I will be going back. I wanted to check out the marina and see what kind of cabins they had for rent and to look the place over. 
LD what kinda boat were you in yesterday. I was in a Kenner with a seat on the front deck and old guy with me. I have the same boat but no seat on the front deck and I have a railing on mine.

Matt


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Any of you guys fish up near Chalks Bluff and even further up on Caney?


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Mattfishin I was in the Basstracker with the tiller handle motor.I believe i asked you if you had caught anything yet and you said you had just gotten started.I believe that was you


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't fish near chalk bluff, but I do know that many years ago there were great white bass runs up Caney Creek, at a place they call the coal mine, you could walk in back then, it's all deer leased now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Matts, Knock off that old guy stuff. We are senior fishermen. Don't forget we are the ones who started all this modern day fishing back when a 14' Skeeter front steering and a 40hp was the top of the line. Cotton Cordell and Jack Smithwick made all the "new" lures and the worms were "rubber" LOL<G>

Was the senior fisherman who gave you the fish in an small ancient fiberglass boat with about 12hp motor? We were motoring up the creek about three weeks ago and this guy in the old boat flagged us down. It was about 7:30 and he already had a limit. He point at a stump and said they were still biting. We got almost two limits before they stopped.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA seems to be experimenting with the gates. They cut back to 10,000 cfs about 10 days ago. The river picked up about 15,000 cfs from the recent rains. The lake surged up nearly a foot on Saturday from the influx and the hard north wind. So now they are back up to 17,500 cfs and are pulling the lake down fast. Those crappie are very sensitive to level change when they are in the shallows and the creeks. A 12 inch variation can be as much as a 20% change in their habitate which spooks them.
That is one theory the other being that they are simply not hungry. Who knows?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Longhorn, I did remember seeing you the other day. Next time we will have to stop and talk a while. Sunbeam the old guy that was with me is old. He turned 78 last Thanksgiving and has only been retired a year now. If I don't keep him busy fishin or find him some work at the church he is talkin about going back to work. The guy that gave us some fish was in a small flat bottom with about a 6 or 9 horse motor. I am over 50 and have fished all my life and seen a lot of changes also. I remember fishin Wilson Shoals on the Trinity river before Lake Livingston filled up. That was one heck of a place to check fish.

Matt


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now thats the way to do it....78 and thinking about going back to work...as long as it doesn't slow down going fishing. After four retirements, I've finally found the perfect job for fishing and plan to be doing both as many years as possible. 

I'll never forget the senior fellow I ran into once on a remote Bahamas island several years ago. He was there wade fishing for bonefish like I was and he was 80 years old. Said he wanted to go out with a rod in his hand...that's the way I hope to go when its my time.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

What is the basic tactic here. Im a stump/brushpile fisherman. When you launch at the marina the river splits just a little up north. Which way to go on the creek? Or fish below it? I saw a little bridge on the split to the right. Is that too far up there. Where is the generality of where I need to drop my hook for rusting? I have never been in Kickapoo creek.

Bones


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jigger if you will launch at walker's waterfront marina(Triple Creek marina) and start fishing strait across from the blue house in the willows you are on a good start. The creek has a lot of willows taht lean out into the creek try fishing them and the deep holes in bends. The crappie seem to move up and down anywhere from a foot to 12' from day to day, although I have mostly been catching them about 12' in 17' to 20' of water. good luck.


----------

